# SOLD - FS: 25g tank/stand, 48" and 24" GLO fixtures, Coralife UV - $175



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

*package sold to jonahpe, thanks!*

*Sold as a package only $175*

- 25 gallon all-glass tank (24x12.5x20H) complete with pine stand (black)
- Hagen GLO 24" fixture with 2x24W T5-HO LifeGlo bulbs (6700K) complete with suspension kit + timer
- Hagen GLO 48" fixture with 2x54W T5-HO LifeGlo bulbs (6700K) complete with suspension kit + timer
- Coralife Turbo-Twist 3x UV Sterilizer (9W) less than 6 months old, with box with all the original accessories
- Eheim Jager heater 150W
- Maxi-Jet MP-400 powerhead
- Python Pro-Clean Gravel Cleaner (Medium) (10ft)

*Everything on sale was purchased new between 6 and 8 months ago, and is in perfect working condition*. The tank has no scratches / chips, and was filled until very recently; it's now empty and ready to go.
For pickup only in North Delta (Nordel and Brooke).

Sorry but no holds. First come first served.

the empty tank (still needs a little cleaning):









this is what a GLO fixture looks like:










the timer and suspension kit that come with the GLO fixtures:










thanks for looking,
Luca


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey is this still available if so are you firm on the price


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

logan22 said:


> hey is this still available if so are you firm on the price


The price is firm, for the time being.  I can throw in a MaxiJet (a 600 I think, I'll check when I get home) powerhead, never used, still in the box.

Luca


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

bump, reduced...


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

time for a bump


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Some of the items have changed, others were added (Eheim canister filter, 48" GLO T5-HO, Coralife UV sterilizer. Plants are gone. The 25g is now empty and ready to go.


----------



## jjrock (Oct 16, 2010)

pm'ed for the canister filter


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

luca said:


> Some of the items have changed, others were added (Eheim canister filter, 48" GLO T5-HO, Coralife UV sterilizer. Plants are gone. The 25g is now empty and ready to go.


Does UV sterilizer work on hair algae?


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Does UV sterilizer work on hair algae?


I am not sure. I've never had much hair algae in my tanks, but I don't know why, too many variables.  I always thought of it more as something helpful in preventing fish diseases.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent, do you have any pics of the 25G and stand ?


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Pm sent, do you have any pics of the 25G and stand ?


Picture of the (empty) tank and stand is up. Also added a pic of the timer and suspension kit that come with the GLO lights.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

reduced prices for tank and lights...


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

reduced prices


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

package deal...


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

PMed 24" GLO fixture


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

ye olde bump


----------

